
To These Boys, Neil Armstrong Was Just Dad - dnetesn
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/28/science/neil-armstrong-auction.html
======
sremani
This is submarine for the upcoming movie.

Of course, you can still enjoy the article. Just so you know, you are being
primed.

~~~
DiabloD3
Jokes on them, no one is going to watch it until its on Netflix, and then its
just going to vanish into our queues forever and ever to never be seen again.

------
Gravityloss
This is well written article. It does not wander into irrelevancies. I learned
lots of new things. It had fun anecdotes. It was short.

Regarding the "set number of heartbeats", David Scott mentions it while they
were training for Gemini in "Two Sides of the Moon". Neil had a physically
less demanding role in the mission and chose to train less hard. Great book,
recommended.

